# What detailing goodies did Santa bring you.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok he was a bit late dropping this off but can't wait to give it a go, huge step up from my trusty DAS6 and small rotary.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ok he was a bit late dropping this off but can't wait to give it a go, huge step up from my trusty DAS6 and small rotary.


Nice mate I've been toying with a rupes for pretty much this whole year but can't really justify it at the moment


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice mate I've been toying with a rupes for pretty much this whole year but can't really justify it at the moment


When my family etc all asked what I wanted for Xmas I said just put some pennies in a card it's safer than going out and then I can get what I want. I got it from ffx tools online ( as they had it cheaper than anyone else) using there discount code and then going through Quidco got an extra 3.68% cash back on top worked out £320 with delivery. I am only a weekend warrior so probably is way over kill but my cheap DAS6 has lasted me 7 years (and still going) so this should last a fair bit longer.


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Got a nice new dressing gown off the Mrs and some decent stuff off the kids but the in-laws continue to get me a load of cop out stuff that really shows that even after 15 years they don’t really know me lol.
My book shelves are full of books about fishing and koi carp so I end up with an autobiography about Tim Peake..errr...why? 
On the plus side, I didn’t get a shirt that’s 2 sizes too big/small, or pants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

My wife bought me 5L of Autobrite Citrus APC, a Marolex 2L sprayer and some microfibre cloths, well I ordered them and she gave me the money and wrapped them up :lol:

I also had money off my mother in law which I used some of to buy a new 20m splashproof extension cable and the Autoglym Polar Collection, the pack with the 3 500ml bottles in it.

My son bought me a cordless dustbuster for cleaning my car mats etc and my sister got me an IK Pro 2 foamer.

My Christmas present to myself was a Bigboi BlowR Mini+.

I had loads of other nice things too not connected to car detailing.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

None, for the fourth year running. Will have to send him a more sternly worded letter next time!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Revive interior kit, I've had some stuff from them before and it's very good but none of the contents of the kit so looking forward to trying them.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Revive interior kit, I've had some stuff from them before and it's very good but none of the contents of the kit so looking forward to trying them.


Hi mate do you really rate there stuff


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I got nothing detailing wise for Christmas, but it works both ways as well. During the run up to Christmas the wife had been leaving jewellery catalogues all around the house as a hint. So I bought her a magazine rack for Christmas.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Nothing here either. Good job i've been treating myself, especially in the Car chem sale:thumb:.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

The GF got me 

PA Centurion 50ml
PA Presto 500ml
PA Gold Zirkon 200ml
Auto Glanz P3 Lite
Carbon Collective Bucket Organiser
Vikan Long Reach Brush Set


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Dazzel81 said:


> The GF got me
> 
> PA Centurion 50ml
> 
> ...


Your gonna love Centurion topped with Zirkon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi mate do you really rate there stuff


I liked what I used yeah, worth a look imho


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I got some AG UHD wax and some hand sanitiser from step daughter and the rest from Mrs SteveW, all wrapped up inside the bucket, which was complete with ribbons and bows :lol:

I had a bit of cash too (it was also my birthday on 26th December) so I've since bought some AG High Performance Tyre Gel and applicators plus another Meguiars bucket and grit guard so I have a matching pair for the first time!

Until now I've just been using two black "builders" buckets for my car washing 

Undecided on the snow foam yet, it's not what I'd choose tbh given it apparently has wax in it. I've tried it on Mrs SteveW's stepway so far and it cleans OK though - so I may just keep it for that and for when I clean my parents' cars 

I've got a bit of money left too, so I might buy a Titan Wet & Dry from Screwfix as I don't have a "wet" vac at the mo, just my good ole Henry for vacuuming the cars.


----------



## timphillipsma (Mar 16, 2010)

SteveW said:


> I got some AG UHD wax and some hand sanitiser from step daughter and the rest from Mrs SteveW, all wrapped up inside the bucket, which was complete with ribbons and bows :lol:
> 
> I had a bit of cash too (it was also my birthday on 26th December) so I've since bought som AG High Performance Tyre Gel and applicators plus another Meguiars bucket and grit guard so I have a matching pair for the first time!
> 
> ...


Great haul! Just be gentle with the grit guard, I've managed to crack off several small bits when emptying the bucket, the plastic is fairly brittle. Probably me being fat fingered but just a heads up.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

timphillipsma said:


> Great haul! Just be gentle with the grit guard, I've managed to crack off several small bits when emptying the bucket, the plastic is fairly brittle. Probably me being fat fingered but just a heads up.


Thanks, will keep an eye on them when I empty the buckets :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Dazzel81 said:


> The GF got me
> 
> PA Centurion 50ml
> PA Presto 500ml
> ...


She is a keeper...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Didn’t get anything this year - but I did say not to as I’m trying to use some of the products up I’ve been buying this year... 

Sure I’ll come to regret saying that though


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

None, but I bought some Jif earlier.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

sharrkey said:


> Your gonna love Centurion topped with Zirkon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking forward to trying them out but I've just done two layers of Master Sealant so not sure if Centurion can be put on top or if I need to go back to bare paint?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> She is a keeper...


She sure is 
Wasn't expecting any of the PA stuff & she knew more about Centurion than I do.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

bucket dollies, but i had them couple weeks before.


----------

